# Screen resolution



## balanga (Nov 6, 2014)

How can I check what screen resolution my system supports?

My graphics card is an ATI FireGL T2/T2e. I'm using an IBM ThinkPad T41p.

Is there an X utility which will display this info?


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 6, 2014)

Try x11/xrandr.


----------



## balanga (Nov 6, 2014)

balanga said:


> How can I check what screen resolution my system supports?
> 
> My graphics card is an ATI FireGL T2/T2e. I'm using an IBM ThinkPad T41p.
> 
> Is there an X utility which will display this info?



In reply to my own post I read a review of this laptop here - it's ten years old: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2004/01/29/ibm_thinkpad_t41p/. The screen resolution is 1400 x 1050, which is pretty good even today.


----------

